# Veloci T Printers



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone purchased a Veloci-t lately? I have one on order. Of course the Arrival date has changed and who knows when I will actually receive it. Is anyone else having this issue? I traded them for two printers that I shipped to them as promised. Just Curious. The delay is being blamed on the Hurricane but I know others who have ordered equipment from that area and the delay was only a day in one case and 2 in another.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I got mine on October 18th. It took about 3-4 weeks longer than was originally promised.

Everything looked promising at first, but there are problems that they can't seem to fix, and now of course, I do not get answers from email or nor do I get promised phone calls, 

Bought from DAS, but Alex at Equipment zone was the one helping me. It really seems that they are still in the trial and error process and do not know anything about this piece of equipment.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Rich,

I believe one of our employees spoke with you yesterday and emailed you today. If you have any questions please feel free to contact us.

Hi Arlene,

We have an appointment with you tomorrow morning to go over any questions you might have on the printer.

-Alex


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I. guess I was among the first to get the Veloci T...and it has performed without an issue. I believe that EZ has several youtube videos on the use of the rip and set up..pretty good to view

I should add that the storm was worse in some areas than others....I believe EZ is in NJ and that area was hit pretty hard..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> I. guess I was among the first to get the Veloci T...and it has performed without an issue. I believe that EZ has several youtube videos on the use of the rip and set up..pretty good to view
> 
> I should add that the storm was worse in some areas than others....I believe EZ is in NJ and that area was hit pretty hard..


Charles,

How do the platen systems work on these printers as far as sizes available? Is it just one size platen 13x19? or do they offer other sizes for smaller print areas? seems you have alot of experience with the machine and would know the specifics on platen sizes One size platen would seem to limit the printer on alot of jobs if thats the case?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Charles..
thanks for the info, comes with standard adult platen and youth is available.. charles any #s on what the additional youth platen cost?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeff I have not seen the youth platen as I don't do the youth market. Because of the way the platen is designed, I would think that the new platen would be a complete new loading box...


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Charles..
> thanks for the info, comes with standard adult platen and youth is available.. charles any #s on what the additional youth platen cost?


Equipment Zone can quote you for the different platens. They are the U.S. dealer.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

gographics said:


> Has anyone purchased a Veloci-t lately? I have one on order. Of course the Arrival date has changed and who knows when I will actually receive it. Is anyone else having this issue? I traded them for two printers that I shipped to them as promised. Just Curious. The delay is being blamed on the Hurricane but I know others who have ordered equipment from that area and the delay was only a day in one case and 2 in another.


The demand for this printer is very high, its probably just because of its popularity. Its the same in the UK.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Inkster UK said:


> Equipment Zone can quote you for the different platens. They are the U.S. dealer.


Looks like digital art solutions is a reseller in the U.S also, they have informative website info also for those interested Direct to Garment Printing with the Smart Garment Printer

I still dont see any info on additional platen availability/cost for the smaller sizes on either site, this may be something to look at for those that do smaller items like baby stuff etc..FYI.. from what i gather platens are limited to standard and youth.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeff...as they say on TV....I have some late breaking news...at least for me!!!.. The youth platen is actually a dual platen....meaning you can print two youth garments at one time...printable area for each is about 9x12,,,OR...you can use it for an adult garment...So one could be printing an adult size and loading another adult size...or a couple youth...Since this is a new machine, I expect further developments....or I hope so...I have a couple photos...maybe I can upload them


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Jeff...as they say on TV....I have some late breaking news...at least for me!!!.. The youth platen is actually a dual platen....meaning you can print two youth garments at one time...printable area for each is about 9x12,,,OR...you can use it for an adult garment...So one could be printing an adult size and loading another adult size...or a couple youth...Since this is a new machine, I expect further developments....or I hope so...I have a couple photos...maybe I can upload them


That is a very cool design!!

the reason im inquiring is i was contemplating buying one of these and converting it to an 8 channel dx5 epson machine (for a close friend of mine) they do alot of smaller stuff.. Maybe trisky will do this in the near future? im surprised they dont offer it as an upgrade (8 channel epson).. price would be a consideration aswell depending on the increase but would be hard to beat..imho


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

I have one coming supposedly! Do you mean that it will print white ink?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rich...no the Veloci T will not print white....just the RGB or CYMK....I had a printer that did white and what a pain...learning to do pretreatment did me in!...and the Veloci T is based on a WF 1100 (european version) and has two black channels (but one is used for cleaning fluid) and one each of CYM...so white is out of the question for that model I believe


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

I meant by making the Mods that Jeff was talking about!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Eukondigital (ek rip) Makes a rip version for the 1100 for white, it only prints out of 1 channel and is painfully slow but it does work well with one platen pass (multiple head passes per line)!! maybe you can make a special request to cadlink whom makes the rip for veloci t for a white ink version of the current? the mod i was referencing is switching the entire printer model for an 8 channel..this is quite involved and would prolly instantly void your warranty, i wouldnt reccomend it..


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

german13 said:


> Eukondigital (ek rip) Makes a rip version for the 1100 for white, it only prints out of 1 channel and is painfully slow but it does work well with one platen pass (multiple head passes per line)!! maybe you can make a special request to cadlink whom makes the rip for veloci t for a white ink version of the current? the mod i was referencing is switching the entire printer model for an 8 channel..this is quite involved and would prolly instantly void your warranty, i wouldnt reccomend it..


How slow is painfully slow-Compared to t-jet lets say.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

gographics said:


> How slow is painfully slow-Compared to t-jet lets say.


Here is a vid, this was a new user the pretreat wasnt quite right, but you get the idea of the speed
EK rip is very different than most i have used with the ability to lay down enough white ink from one channel, im not sure how they do this but they do!! explains the speed of the multiple white channels speed on the other model printers aswell. I would check with cadlink first to see what they might offer! cadlink rip is very good also.. i have used there rip for both dtg and screen printing.. (talk to cavedave on the forum here! hes the rip developer/cadlink) they may not offer a white ink rip for the brand model printer!! you could always request an epson 1100 version however? Again, im sure putting white ink into a machine that wasnt developed for it will instantly void your warranty..might want to rethink this until after your warranty is up... Printheads are however cheap for the 1100 right around 100 bucks through compassmicro..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=p8SZv14nbkE&list=ULp8SZv14nbkE


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jeff is far ahead of me.. ..I know nothing about DIY DTG or how to modify.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Jeff is far ahead of me.. ..I know nothing about DIY DTG or how to modify.


charles,
I think you have a few years of wisdom on me Good to see you still hard at it! remind me alot of my dad, reading your post


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

It is painfully slow but at least its white. Is that all you need? the rip and would you replace the cleaning cart with white? Curious what the price is on the RIP.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

gographics said:


> It is painfully slow but at least its white. Is that all you need? the rip and would you replace the cleaning cart with white? Curious what the price is on the RIP.


Sometimes the rip is printer specific, for example there may be some special operations within the rip that are married to the machine design this is something you would need to speak to the dealer/cadlink/cavedave about for the specifics.. judging by the video posted it looks to be standard because you load the platen then hit print in your rip software..

speaking from the standpoint of using a stock printer and ekrip software like the video i posted yes the rip is all you need to print white and the white will have to go in a specific location (one of the black channels).. as far as ek rip the price was when i used it for the 1100=500 dollars but this price is retail directly to the end user.. I really dont reccomend printing white thru a machine that was sold cmyk only (warranty issues and learning curve) they sell it as cmyk for a reason, its very reliable this way!! JMHO.. fool with the white after your warranty is up, and who knows maybe they will upgrade the rip to print white in this time period!!


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, very informative. I agree on this particular machine. I have an epson 1400 that would not function correctly out of the box that I would like to someday try DIY. It goes left and grinds as soon as I turn it on. I got it replaced but they didn't ask for it back. I also have an older one that for some reason doesn't recognize carts. I'm gonna stick to cmyk for now. If I ever get my vt.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

is anyone aware of the veloci-t printer beeing upgraded? i was told that the new batch of the printer will have a upgrade in it? anyone knows what it is?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

twistedmonkey said:


> is anyone aware of the veloci-t printer beeing upgraded? i was told that the new batch of the printer will have a upgrade in it? anyone knows what it is?


Hi Mike,

In addition to an internal upgrade, we are working on a new set of "Saturation" print modes, which will be released shortly. These print modes will provide deeper, more vibrant colors. 

The print mode upgrade is scheduled to be released in early February and will be free to all Veloci-T owners.

-Alex


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Great to hear that. hopefully when i pick up my machine next week you can show them to me in our training sesion. have a good day.
mike p.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

The white ink is all about volume, so depends on what dot sizes you can get the printer to print and at what resolutions.
For example 48xx machines prints 21/22 pl max and typically needs 1440x1440 and 4xWhite, on a good day 1440x720 with 4xWhite might just work.

2880x1440 with 2xWHite would be the same as 4xWhite at 1440x1440 (if you could get the 21 pl dot from this resolution which you cant), and therefore 2880x2880 with one white would be enough (but again you cant get this dot size on these machines). But you can see how the maths works.

On the desktop models, R2000/ 1900 its different and you can often find that you can print the larger dot sizes ate the higher resolutions, hence 1xWhite at high resolution would work on some models at very high res (hence the speed).

So I am pretty sure we could do the same on that particular machine in the video (didn't actually recognise which model it was).

The 1100, we did some tests on the 1100 in terms of alignment (one idea we had was to have two machines, one loaded with 4xWhite and one with CMYK), but the way the Veloci-T does its alignment would be an issue as its not accurate enough with the current system.
Also using the same machine for CMYK+1xWhite is a bit more complicated, the machine is actually configured as 360 nozzles for Black and 59 nozzles per color channel.
So you are either address (from the software) CMYK (as 59 nozzles) or Black as 360 nozzles, so if 1xblack was a white you would get a mixture of White and black, printing black only. 
Now I think I can probably get around this by only printing selected nozzles (we have the technology), but I haven't tried it and you would still have the alignment issue, so as its quite a bit of trial and error and I need access to a machine (which I don't have) and you would still have alignment issues, not sure if its really worth following up. Plus this is all theory and may not work.
The programmers guide doesn't give us any information about which of the 360 nozzles are attached to which of the black ink cartridge, hence the trail and error to find which nozzles to use and if they are not all contiguous it wont work.



Best regards

-David


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

cavedave said:


> The white ink is all about volume, so depends on what dot sizes you can get the printer to print and at what resolutions.
> For example 48xx machines prints 21/22 pl max and typically needs 1440x1440 and 4xWhite, on a good day 1440x720 with 4xWhite might just work.
> 
> 2880x1440 with 2xWHite would be the same as 4xWhite at 1440x1440 (if you could get the 21 pl dot from this resolution which you cant), and therefore 2880x2880 with one white would be enough (but again you cant get this dot size on these machines). But you can see how the maths works.
> ...


Hi Dave,

I will have a 2000 version here soon. Your welcome at Resolute HQ anytime to do some testing. As you have probably noticed we now carry two ink sets so you can take your pick.

Regards

Colin


----------

